# Engine on dyno



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Not something you see every day in the Skyline tuning scene...


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

HOT


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool, who has the dyno room with the RB bell housing?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

SCS in Peterboghorror.

I had to send them a flywheel and gearbox housing to machine.

That reminds me I still owe Keith some cash for the casing!

Here's another pic.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Cool.

Looks great, are they mapping in on the Engine dyno, then doing further mapping in the car ?

Nigel


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Impressive!! 

thats got to beat the arguement of road v dynopack!


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> Impressive!!
> 
> thats got to beat the arguement of road v dynopack!


Dont think so 

I bet it will still have a final bit of mapping on the road.

Keith


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

nigel f said:


> Cool.
> 
> Looks great, are they mapping in on the Engine dyno, then doing further mapping in the car ?
> 
> Nigel


Yes, exactly that.

Engine is now in the car and is currently having downpipe, screamers and boost pipes made. Then we need to do some fuel system and boost control work before the in car mapping can happen.


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Wow, smart. :smokin: 

Do they have a big fan blowing at the intercooler, or is it some sort or water cooled chargecooler effort?

Be interesting to compare the engine dyno result and the wheel / hub figures, (if it gets rolling roaded), to see the actual transmission losses.

Best of luck with the motor though, looks like it should make a few horses.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

haha, wondering how long you could resist posting that!

mine will be on the dyno once its here.

and yes, final mapping will be done on the road, as it should always be, madness not to!


Suprsied nobodys noticed the lack of cam sensor on the front! Thats equally as rare in the Skyline scene!


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Lack of CAS? Mine won't have one either. Good old AEM lets you do things like that. I don't see many thermocouples though. I would have thought a good mapper would have one in each manifold branch. 

I've be very interested to see an engine dyno v hub dyno to see how the HP figs differ and see if the transmission loss thing is accurate or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

tim b said:


> Wow, smart. :smokin:
> 
> Do they have a big fan blowing at the intercooler, or is it some sort or water cooled chargecooler effort?
> 
> ...


Yes, it's a charge cooler. The temperature within that and the temperature of the engine coolant is regulated by the dyno.

I'm also very interested in seeing the difference between our engine figures and what we get on a rolling road or hub pack.

Also interested to see what performance figures it gets.

It's certainly not going to be the most powerful or fastest (the relativly modest engine spec, the weight of the audio and the size of the wheels etc. will see to that!) but it should be interesting none the less.

One thing is for sure though, it's kicking out Reyland horses, which have a habit of being bigger, stronger and faster than those bred by other tuners


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

R32 Combat said:


> Lack of CAS? Mine won't have one either. Good old AEM lets you do things like that. I don't see many thermocouples though. I would have thought a good mapper would have one in each manifold branch.
> 
> I've be very interested to see an engine dyno v hub dyno to see how the HP figs differ and see if the transmission loss thing is accurate or not.


I love the no CAS look too :smokin: 
There's a cam position sensor built into the back of the left cam cover and a crank position sensor tucked down behind the crank damper. We're using Pectel T6 2000 management in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Very nice and thanks for sharing! Post the figures up chap.

Which damper are you using Renton?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Renton,

Class pictures.

Does the lack of CAS output have any effect on the attesa system on the R32?

Cheers

Hugh


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Removal of the cam sensor really makes a difference to the appearance of the engine...

Great photo's by the way


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Howsie said:


> Very nice and thanks for sharing! Post the figures up chap.
> 
> Which damper are you using Renton?


Gonna keep the figures quiet for a little while yet. Would ideally like to see a rolling road figure before the dyno figures are made public.

It's an ATI pulley from SVS.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Hugh Keir said:


> Renton,
> 
> Class pictures.
> 
> ...


That's a question we've asked ourselves about the R33. Time will tell! Or maybe someone who already knows will tell us?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

Renton,

I can tell you if it's an R34 and you disable the CAS you will loose your Attesa.

I think I also have discussed the same subject with an R33 owner who also lost his Attesa.

It may be that the Attesa obtains a speed or RPM output from the standard ECU that is lost when the std ECU is removed and should be simple enough to re-create with the an output from your ECU to mimic the original signal.


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That's a question we've asked ourselves about the R33. Time will tell! Or maybe someone who already knows will tell us?


is there any reason why you tuned the engine without its 'to be used' parts? ie manifolds etc

also the only things that would now be needed would be transient tuning (in car on the road), and things like acceleration enrichment, fuel cut, launch and traction, anti lag if those were being used correct?

im interested in this project


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Hugh Keir said:


> Renton,
> 
> I can tell you if it's an R34 and you disable the CAS you will loose your Attesa.
> 
> ...


There are two sets of wires at the TPS, of which we're currently only using one set. So we thought the second set may be used by the Attesa? As you say, fingers crossed we'll be able to give the Attesa ECU whatever info it needs once we've sussed it out.

Another problem we've come across is the ABS plug. We've chopped up a standard engine wiring loom in order to attach the Pectel 'hair brush'. But on fitting it to the car we've found the ABS unit (and our original, now removed engine loom) uses a black plug. But the donor loom uses a different shape grey plug..? Not sure what we're going to do there. Either modify the loom or fit the ABS unit from a grey equipped car?



AndrewD said:


> is there any reason why you tuned the engine without its 'to be used' parts? ie manifolds etc
> 
> also the only things that would now be needed would be transient tuning (in car on the road), and things like acceleration enrichment, fuel cut, launch and traction, anti lag if those were being used correct?
> 
> im interested in this project


Time, money and logistics. As I wanted the car running in time to be photographed for the cover of issue 100 (on sale middle of next month!), we didn't have the time (or want to go to the expense) of fitting the engine, taking it away to have all the boost and exhaust pipes made and then removing the engine again for the dyno, then refitting it again... In reality they will make very little difference. What difference they do make will be corrected at the on road stage.

There are other variables to consider such as fuel pumps and ram charging effect of driving, which may require small adjustments.

The on road mapping will also be used to map the boost control (no separate boost controller used here, all done by the ECU.) On the dyno we could run 2 bar of boost at less than 4000rpm. This gave us huge low down power, but I suspect on the road we'd suffer from turbo surge, so we'll map the surge out. If the car doesn't surge, then bingo!
We'll be running a map switch in the centre consol so we can flick between two different maps. No need to be running full boost/power all the time.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Looking good Renton! :smokin:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice one Renton 

I may be tempted to travel back to the dark old days and get that copy of Redline when yours is on the front cover  

Keep the development pics coming, its always good to keep us office chaps distracted whilst attempting to blag a day through work when all we're doing is browsing the forums!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Good luck with it, you are certainly doing something different!!

Is bayjoo involved in the mapping?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> There are two sets of wires at the TPS, of which we're currently only using one set. So we thought the second set may be used by the Attesa? As you say, fingers crossed we'll be able to give the Attesa ECU whatever info it needs once we've sussed it out.


I piggybacked the Motec by creating a jumper loom between the original ECU plug and the ECU.

Using the mini loom I was able to share the signal wires from the CAS, TPS, water and air temp. 

I spliced the EGT and MAP from behind the dashboard to the Motec.

Wideband lambda, ignition and injectors are only from the Motec.

Taking out the airflow meters throws up the engine warning light. I guess I could've fitted a resistor between the power and signal, but removing the bulb was quicker.



[email protected] said:


> Another problem we've come across is the ABS plug. We've chopped up a standard engine wiring loom in order to attach the Pectel 'hair brush'. But on fitting it to the car we've found the ABS unit (and our original, now removed engine loom) uses a black plug. But the donor loom uses a different shape grey plug..? Not sure what we're going to do there. Either modify the loom or fit the ABS unit from a grey equipped car?


I have no experience working with the ABS.

Since you have your sync signal from a sensor behind the CAS, you can always re-instate the standard CAS with the standard ECU to keep the Attesa working, but it would be interesting to know wich ones are definatly required.

I have, in the past, tried picking over the wiring diagram. It is only partially translated and Japanese isn't my strong point so it was simpler to leave the standard stuff in place.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Pectel T6 - good choice! I have one of them too!

Bet the loom was a bitch!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

GTR-Zilla said:


> Good luck with it, you are certainly doing something different!!
> 
> Is bayjoo involved in the mapping?


Yes, Ahmed has been and is doing the mapping.

Here are a couple more pics.

Inlet side of engine:










And the Pectel ECU (will be swapped for a regular looking waterproof black one at a later date).


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Really hope you do publish the results here mate as I would be very interested to see what Ahmed Bayjoo goes with the mapping as he was definately seen as a mapping god in Ford Circles ....

For the cossies and then RS Turbos it wasn't good enough to say you
had it chipped, it was to say it was a Bayjoo chip ... :smokin: 

Hope it makes some serious power mate ... and hope to see it installed and at some shows this year ...


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Looking good.

Shame we didn't meet in Japan...
Fly told me you were ill...

Car is looking good   



Mick


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, Ahmed has been and is doing the mapping.


good to see ahmed doing some RB mapping... means more competition amongst the established tuners.. from what I have seen and heard of him regards to fords he is damn good mapper!!:smokin:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Shame we didn't meet in Japan...
> Fly told me you were ill...
> 
> Car is looking good
> ...


Yeah shame to miss everyone. I bumped into Ben and Fly on the Saturday, but very few others. Spent most of Friday in the bogs being sick!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Hugh
I got your PM thanks.
I do have some pics of the crank sensor, but I have so many different pics and folders, I can't find them at the moment...!

I found these of the cam sensor that you/others may find interesting.



















Also in answer to a couple of other PMs, I'm 99% sure there is no separate ignition unit. The Pectel ECU works directly with the original coil packs.

And in answer to other PMs, we're NOT going for a mega high power figure - we'd need a much larger turbo (or turbos) in order to do that.

We're after a nice driveable engine with a nice spread of power and torque. This dyno exercise has been an interesting thing. It's certainly highlighted some limiting factors and some things we need to change in order top realise the engine's full potential.


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

m6beg said:


> Looking good.
> 
> Shame we didn't meet in Japan...
> Fly told me you were ill...
> ...


That was my fault... we had a couple of swift halves of lager the night before  

I didn't even make it to the show at all that day


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

If anyone is interested, the input to the attessa ecu on the 32/33 is TPS.

I had to share the tps output between my SM4 and the attessa ecu, before i had done this we started mapping in two wheel drive 

Rob


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

That's what we suspected, but it's very good news to have it confirmed. Don't suppose you could tell us what wires went to what wires?


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

tweenierob said:


> If anyone is interested, the input to the attessa ecu on the 32/33 is TPS.
> 
> I had to share the tps output between my SM4 and the attessa ecu, before i had done this we started mapping in two wheel drive
> 
> Rob


Rob,

Just to clarify, are you running the SM4 as a standalone ECU?

Thanks

Hugh


----------



## DeLa (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks great. I have seen the tuning like this before, just in sweden. 
A guy with named Ronnie Hilmersson, has a Opel Mantra with compressor and turbo. He got his engine tweaked at www.vmperformance.com.
Just so people can see how a engine tuning like this sounds, check out this clip of the Mantra: http://www.hilmersson-racing.com/bilder/filmer/Manta_bromsning.mpg

Hope that your figures on the engine comes out great! looking good.
(Sorry for simi-hijacking the thread like that, just to give an idea of how it looks and sounds)

cheers


----------



## COSSYCam (Nov 16, 2004)

Hugh Keir said:


> Rob,
> 
> Just to clarify, are you running the SM4 as a standalone ECU?
> 
> ...


I was going to ask the same:smokin:


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

Is that an RS500 inlet pipe I spy being used there?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

jameswrx said:


> Is that an RS500 inlet pipe I spy being used there?


I noticed that but didnt wanna sound too geeky  glad you did, as i wouldve in the end!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Decided we would quote the peak engine power in the magazine, so might as well put it on here too.
580bhp.
More figures to follow once I have the full prints - they're in Brum at the moment.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Yes i am running my SM4 standalone....?

Rob


----------

